# Softopper - canvas camper shell



## architectx (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey folks,

Anyone have any experience with a "Softopper"? Considering one for my Tundra. I'll lock the bikes within, figure they'll at least be somewhat out of site and out of the weather. I'm attracted to the versatility of this thing, not to mention the lower cost, compared to a fiberglass top. Here's a link: http://www.softopper.com/

Thanks


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

*Love mine*

I have had my softopper for 4 years now and in Reno it is a must. I used it all year long. I do exactly what you are thinking lock the bike to the truck bed and cover with topper. Makes loading easy when down and one person can easily put it up within minuets. Hands down the best accessory I have ever added to my truck.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

I considered one for a very long time...while patiently searching for a hard topper/camper shell (used camper shell is the same price as a new soft topper).

When it came down to it, I opted for the hard shell for simple security. Insurance will cover things locked inside my truck, camper shell included. Insurance is a bit tougher when things are just cable-locked in the bed...but I hear that most policies state that if it is locked to a part of the truck, or a permanent fixture (i.e: an eyelet bolted on), then it should be good to go.

That being said, my shell is tinted dark enough people cannot even get an idea of what is in there...whereas the curious/initiated can just cut open a soft top to find out.


----------



## tmougeotte (Jul 20, 2010)

Figure its like a jeep top. Secure whats inside and in reality if they want it they are going to get it. The soft was right for me as its a fullsize 8 ft bed and i can remove it alone in minuets and hang it on the wall in the garage for storage, Try that with a hard shell. I also tow a 5th wheel so taking the shell is awsome for after we unhook it pops right up.


----------



## Climber Rob (Jul 14, 2011)

I had a "Can-Back" softshell camper that was great. As tmougeotte said, it's basically like a jeep top, and will not keep the contents safe. Protects from the elements fairly well and is easy on/off. If you plan on sleeping in the back of the truck, or want to leave anything valuable back there, I would opt for a fiberglass shell. If you go with the canvas shell, treat everything like it's in an open bed.


----------



## CharacterZero (May 19, 2004)

FWIW, you can find LOTS of opinions/experiences on them over at Expedition Portal....here is one thread:
http://www.expeditionportal.com/forum/threads/51441-Canvas-topper?highlight=topper


----------

